# MAL Pup for Sale.....



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

......NOT!!! Ha ha..made ya look though! 

Anyway, here is an update on Little Ash (hole). I am bored with Jeff stuff!! :mrgreen:

Video is over 10 minutes long, SO, trying to learn this stupid movie maker (CyberLink Power Director) so I can edit some of it to download to Youtube....if anyone can help with this I would greatly appreciate it. 

Let's see....what did we do today??? 

Ate turkey neck for breakfast and a whole (uncracked) egg, that was funny. Then we walked for 3/4 of a mile in the gently falling snow and she uprooted a jackrabbit....she chased it for a bit then came back when I blew the whistle...YAY....

Did about 15 minutes of OB work....little shit likes boiled pork for treats....

Attacked the vacuum, tore the crap out of a roll of paper towels and had a blast doing it. But, when I found her doing it and tried to stop the mayhem, she got a little pissy and grabbed my forearm, which was unprotected (bare, no sweatshirt).....got slapped (Jeff term) for that and then got even more pissed, so she went into her crate for that so I didn't slap her some more and harder. 

I went to work for a while and left her home, came back and played tug for a while, then we went out and played with the Bloodhound (Max wuvs her), Ajay has taken the "I'm not even looking at you" attitude lately....asshole. 

OB for 10 minutes

She got her ass kicked AGAIN by the Maine **** cat....she must have forgotten the last one (yesterday). 

Then we went to the office and terrorized our other secretary....she needed a band aid. 

Her supper was a smaller pheasant quarter with salmon oil and e and a dollop of plain live cultured yogurt. 

And finally tonight we stood on a table (not the way it sounds I am sure...LOL) and worked on her "stand" command. She does it on the floor but she likes to give a big jump with her front end and then pop her butt up when her front feet hit, so I am trying to fix that......

And then we ran around the house playing tug and find the ball....

She has her bully stick and is quietly chewing on it in her crate....

Pee break at 10, then it is time to hit the rack. 

Putting the flooring in the gym tomorrow!!! YAY

(sorry....kind of a boring puppy day!!)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

keep her away from the cat. I don't want no half blind pup sent to me after you give up on her.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> keep her away from the cat. I don't want no half blind pup sent to me after you give up on her.


HA HA....he doesn't use his claws....yet. But he is about 17lbs so he has some size on her right now. Stubby is a great puppy cat. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> ......NOT!!! Ha ha..made ya look though!
> 
> Anyway, here is an update on Little Ash (hole). I am bored with Jeff stuff!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Video is over 10 minutes long, SO, trying to learn this stupid movie maker (CyberLink Power Director) so I can edit some of it to download to Youtube....if anyone can help with this I would greatly appreciate it.


Send me he video, I'll edit it...I'm a Pro...

Some other programs are more user friendly....


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

JVC camera, Carol?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I use PD with an Everio camera, what problem are you having with editing ?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Michael Wise said:


> JVC camera, Carol?


Yyyyeepppp....

Gerry, 

I can choose the section I want gone, and then have tried everything and it is still there when I open it again....

I know it is something really simple....but I can't figure it out, and I downloaded the newest version via internet and have not been able to find what I am looking for as far as an instruction manuel....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Yyyyeepppp....
> 
> Gerry,
> 
> ...


So, your trying to trim your clips and working with the mark in and mark out positions ??


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So, your trying to trim your clips and working with the mark in and mark out positions ??


Yes!! Yes, that's it....and I SUCK at it...](*,)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I just import all the clips that I'm going to use, then drag the first to the storyline. I just preview it a couple of times and decide where to put the mark in and out positions.

It starts from the right in tenths?/seconds/minutes/hours, you can left click on the minutes which is usually what most clips are...second from right and it highlites, you just type in the times you want for the in and then do the same for the out, then hit ok.

If you need a fade in or some transition click on the transition room, preview and drag what you want to the end of the clip, do the same for all if you want to.

Drag your next clip and do it all over again, when you're done publish, if you think you may have made a mistake or want to make a change you can always do it later after publishing by saving a pds file.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Excellent, I can almost see where I am making the mistake....will work on it and get back to you...

I appreciate the info Gerry, thanks so much.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just think, these lines get more drivey as they get older. Gonna be a LOT of fun for you. LOL


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just think, these lines get more drivey as they get older. Gonna be a LOT of fun for you. LOL


I know....and at least she is willing to "discuss" things and see them my way now. 
I like that she is a bit handler sensitive instead of some hard, nasty creature. I am definitely keeping my tones low and calm, and if they are not, she listens well and redirects nicely. 

Doug learned tonight that the forearm crap is gonna be trouble (for him) later, so I don't think he will do it anymore. LOL


----------

